# Beechworth Brewery - Chestnut Lager



## mikem108 (22/10/08)

Tried Beechworth Brewery - Chestnut Lager on the way to the ANHC and although i heard the brewer was disappointed with the result it was a great beer which I really enjoyed, raced over to Bright Brewery to find it closed :angry: but could see through the window that they had a lambic on which made me double :angry: :angry: that I missed out


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/10/08)

Ben Kraus is on the lit of speakers for ANHC... quizz him.

I cant wait to try the chestnut beer


----------



## hazz20 (22/10/08)

Was at Bridge Road Brewery for their Oktoberfest and had a crack at most of their line up. Found the chestnut to be quite a good drop, only on for a limited time though. They have some great beers, love the chocolate porter.

Hazz


----------



## HoppingMad (17/11/09)

Reviving this thread from the dead. Article on this beer in today's The Age Epicure:

Chesnut Beer

Made adding 20% chesnut meal to the grainbill. And using rice gulls to ensure no stuck sparges.

Hmmm... nuts in a beer. Interesting idea!

Hopper.

Edit- link didn't work apologies - should now.


----------



## JaffaMan (22/5/10)

They've got a Chestnut Pilsener at the brewery at the moment, fairly different to the lager, deffinetly worth a try.


----------



## /// (24/5/10)

Had it on at Harts, smashed thru it!

Scotty


----------



## fraser_john (24/5/10)

JaffaMan said:


> They've got a Chestnut Pilsener at the brewery at the moment, fairly different to the lager, deffinetly worth a try.



Good stuff, hope it is still on over the first w/e in June, will be up there for three days, looking forward to trying something innovative like that.


----------



## /// (24/5/10)

we only had 2 kegs ... but more Bridge Road will be coming!


----------

